# Worst concerto recordings



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Since there is a worst symphony thread, I would like to start a worst concerto recording thread now.

So here is the worst concerto recording I ever heard.






And the movie Shine didn't help either.

So any other worst or terrible concerto recordings?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

Hilde Somer's Ginastera Piano Concerto No.2--awful, just awful. The UCI Symphony sounds as if they are sight-reading, and there are numerous audible edits. Clearly, the music was beyond the grasp of everyone involved.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Evelyn Rothwell playing anything, but particularly the 'Haydn' oboe concerto.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm too busy with the "best" concerto recordings, to think about the "worst".


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

I once heard a recording of Elly Ney playing the second piano concerto by Brahms. It was simply terrible.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I found that the Naxos recording of Khachaturian's Piano Concerto is poorly produced and makes for a very disappointing recording.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Buchbinder with Harnoncourt and the Concertgebouw doing Brahms' 2nd.









Ok, I've only listened to it once, so I suppose I really shouldn't judge. But all I can remember is how choppy the last movement was.


----------

